# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Favorite Electric Mandolin Albums or Artists?

## LongBlackVeil

I dont know alot of electric mandolin music. Ive listened to Paul Glasse and some of Jethros electric stuff. What else is out there?

Im actually really trying to find out if i want a single course or double course electric. I cant decide for the life of me, so im trying to figure out what i like

----------


## lenf12

Mike Campbell of The Heartbreakers plays a bit of electric mandolin on some songs. A search here in the forum may yield some more suggestions for listening and information on Mike's Rickenbacker electric. 

Quite frankly, I can see where you really would need one of each type of mandolin, a 4 or 5 string and an 8 string. My first electric mando was a Mann SEM 5 string and it did sound like a small electric guitar which did not thoroughly satisfy me. I should have given it more time but ending up selling it and bought an 8 string cheapo which I do like a lot but the pickups sorta suck. I'll be much happier when I finally upgrade them. I'm also finding that I want that little electric guitar single course sound again. Sellers remorse but...



Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Michael Lampert is a fine player on the west coast. Used to host his site long ago and haven't heard from or of him in years. His site here. Think I heard he dove into Eastern European music which keeps him occupied now. These two tracks appear on the Cafe MP3 page. Not many cats can play electric jazz mandolin like this, only a few. Big chops, real jazz. He's playing a custom Schwab mandolin on these tracks.

Bahiamar


Your browser does not support the audio element.


Lisa's Allman Blues


Your browser does not support the audio element.

----------

lowtone2

----------


## Jim Garber

Peter Mix, one of our esteemed members, plays a lot of electric these days and has posted a few videos lately of his interesting finger style.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Alex Heflin is also another extremely talented musician who also plays acoustic and guitar. Definitely worth exploring, inventive player with lots of good ideas, appears on these pages from time to time.

Also from the MP3 page:

Hats Off


Your browser does not support the audio element.

----------


## lenf12

Tiny Moore is quite popular with lots of folks.

Len N.
Clearwater, FL

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Dave Bradford

Check out Jim Richter for some four string electric magic:

https://youtu.be/hjSwQFVzpro

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> Mike Campbell of The Heartbreakers plays a bit of electric mandolin on some songs. A search here in the forum may yield some more suggestions for listening and information on Mike's Rickenbacker electric. 
> 
> Quite frankly, I can see where you really would need one of each type of mandolin, a 4 or 5 string and an 8 string. My first electric mando was a Mann SEM 5 string and it did sound like a small electric guitar which did not thoroughly satisfy me. I should have given it more time but ending up selling it and bought an 8 string cheapo which I do like a lot but the pickups sorta suck. I'll be much happier when I finally upgrade them. I'm also finding that I want that little electric guitar single course sound again. Sellers remorse but...
> 
> 
> 
> Len B.
> Clearwater, FL


Im kind of thinking the same thing. Right now i think ill grab an 8 and just take 4 strings off like Weinstein does  :Smile:

----------


## Tom Wright

It’s easier to make doubled courses sound single than the reverse. Bending is not a problem if you use light gauges and also damp one string of the pair — I do this a fair amount, and it did not take long to get reliable at doing it. Tuning carefully and fingering accurately yields a clean single-course sound even with distortion.

I recommend angling the pickups to tilt away from the bass, so you can roll off tone and still have useful signal from the higher strings. 

I also recommend stringing as a mandola — much more useful music is found down in mandola/guitar range, as opposed to the higher violin range. Personally, I need 10 strings for folk, choro, jazz and pop/rock. 8 is not enough.

Here’s a custom (Almuse) 10-string with modest overdrive (AnalogMan King of Tone pedal) direct into ProTools interface. Ryder single-coil stacked humbuckers on sapele body:

https://soundcloud.com/twtunes/tailwind-mando

----------

GrooverMcTube

----------


## jefflester

Jeff Bird, side man with Cowboy Junkies. He plays an EM-200, but with only 4 strings.

----------

GrooverMcTube, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Bill Foss

Leo Raley played with Cliff Brunner and it’s said he inspired Tiny Moore.

----------


## mrmando

Favorite electric mandolin album is still _The Cherry Electric_ by John Kruth
https://www.amazon.com/Cherry-Electr...herry+electric

And there's always Alex Gregory with _13 Jokes_ 
https://www.amazon.com/13-Jokes-Heav...egory+13+jokes

And Mark Heard's _Satellite Sky_
https://www.amazon.com/Satellite-Sky...+satellite+sky

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Look up Jason Anick.

https://youtu.be/bVwfkbCMdz4
The video embed isn't loading for me here. so I've linked it... Jason Anick doing an original composition called Bela.

Daniel

----------

LongBlackVeil, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## maudlin mandolin

U Srinivas played a five string electric mandola and although you may not want to play in his style you might like his sound. There are plenty of YouTube videos to watch.

----------


## Joey McKenzie

Check out "Bob Wills and his Texas Playboys - For the Last Time". It's a two record set (also available on CD and download) - Johnny Gimble's electric mandolin playing is stellar. Also - check out "Billy Jack Wills and his Western Swing Band". A bit harder to find, but absolutely some of THE BEST Western Swing out there and Tiny Moore absolutely kills it. Available on vinyl and CD - not sure about download.... make sure it is the album that includes "Air Mail Special" and "Mr. Cotton Picker" - Killer!

----------


## zedmando

Check out the Blues mandolin thread for blues players
Yank Rachel is one name that comes up that way, and also Rich Del Grosso
They are among the ones I enjoy the most--but there are others too

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Just dug this up:




Don Steirnberg in 1991
In a Sentimental Mood

Daniel

----------

Rick Jones

----------


## Rick Jones

> Just dug this up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Steirnberg in 1991
> In a Sentimental Mood
> 
> Daniel


Fantastic, and thanks for posting this. Mr. Stiernberg is THE MAN, for sure. Harmonica player is awesome, too - when I heard the first notes I thought maybe Toots Thielemans was sitting in.

----------


## Don Stiernberg

thanks all

     I still have the mandolin played by fat Don in 1991 in the above video. It's on 3 tracks of my latest CD "Good Numbers"--'Just Friends', 'Laverne Walk' and 'Come Rain or Come Shine'

       I guess I understand when people say oh it sounds like a guitar. In fact I was drawn to playing it in an attempt to get closer to sounds made by jazz guitar heroes such as Pass, Benson, Montgomery. I started with a Roberts Tiny Moore Model purchased from the great Tiny himself who also inspired my pursuit of the instrument. Years later I met the great Paul Glasse and the great Mike Stevens at the NAMM show here in Chicago and ended up ordering the Paul Glasse model and adding Glasse, Moore, and Gimble to the hero list. Now all these years later it sounds always like a mandolin to me, especially when operated by those guys, allthough I repeat I understand people saying it sounds just like a guitar. I confess to expressing my love of B.B. King on the five-string occasionally..One time I asked Jethro about his electric mando playing and he said "oh if I want to sound like that I'll just play guitar." Easy for him to say! He was a great guitar player. But he did also pioneer the use of the Fender electric four string. I especially dig the tracks on "Jazz From the Hills" where he uses that. And he had Gibson electric 8 strings that turn up here and there too. He, Tiny, and Johnny always sound like mandolin players to my ears even on these varied hybrid type axes(Johnny tuned C-G-D-A)even as when Tiny or Johnny played acoustic mandolins you could always tell it was them. They thought like mandolin players even as their individual concepts and touches and attacks contained traces of everybody from Django to Charlie Christian to George Barnes and even other instrumentalists such as Benny Goodman or Sven Asmussen..

----------

AlanN, 

Chris Daniels, 

DavidKOS, 

Peter Skerratt, 

Rick Jones

----------


## mandocrucian

*Richard Thompson,* when he played/plays one.  Sounds just like his awesome electric guitar playing, only an octave up.

When I play electric, I don't think of it as a mandolin at all.  It's a shorter scale 5-string electric guitar in an alternate tuning. I refrain from using the "M" word because that tends to generate what I consider negative stereotyping in the minds of listeners. NO, _it's a small "Strat"._

Niles H

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

I know we have gone off an a tangent...

I play primarily 5 string emando these days.  I don't mind at all that the tones I get are guitar-like.  I think I kind of like the ambiguity.  (Plus I'm a bit of a frustrated guitar player anyway.)  The important thing to me these days is the song itself rather than making sure the song has mandolin sounds in it.

I do tell people it's a mandolin.  But now that Niles mentions it, I'm not at all sure why I care.  If some people thin it's a 5 string guitar, why should I worry about it?

New CD out in the spring.  Has 5 string emando all over it.

 :Smile: 
Daniel

----------


## David Lewis

No back to back, jethro burns and tiny Moore?

No Sam bush? Try laps in seven?

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Perry

> *Richard Thompson,* when he played/plays one.  Sounds just like his awesome electric guitar playing, only an octave up.
> 
> When I play electric, I don't think of it as a mandolin at all.  It's a shorter scale 5-string electric guitar in an alternate tuning. I refrain from using the "M" word because that tends to generate what I consider negative stereotyping in the minds of listeners. NO, _it's a small "Strat"._
> 
> Niles H


Yeah....all of what I would think of as the advantages of a acoustic mandolin are out the window with an electric mandolin.....it is just an electric guitar_ with a limited range_ in a altered tuning.

----------


## mandocrucian

> Yeah....all of what I would think of as the advantages of a acoustic mandolin are out the window with an electric mandolin.....it is just an electric guitar with a limited range in a altered tuning.


Not such a _"limited range"_:  G,-D,-A,-E-a tuning.  Below a C-tuned electric 5-string. Bottom string =  the 3rd fret G of a guitar.



Aside from the split-string doublestops and chords, _what exactly_ are the _"advantages"_ of an acoustic mandolin when playing rock, blues and other _electric_ music?  Aside from not dealing with longer stretches and having to change your RH attack for single strings.

BTW: Here's my F4 plugged straight into a guitar amp via a Fishman bridge pickup.  Between sets jam with a couple 16/17 year-old Finnish kids (bass & drums). Someone happened to have a portable DAT on hand and sent me a tape. (1995)
https://soundcloud.com/user-643522979/15-purplehazelive

NH

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> Yeah....all of what I would think of as the advantages of a acoustic mandolin are out the window with an electric mandolin.....it is just an electric guitar_ with a limited range_ in a altered tuning.


I don't think that was Niles's point.  It certainly wasn't my point.  If I agreed with you I wouldn't play a 5 string electric mandolin.

Daniel

----------


## Perry

I was referring to 4 string or eight and not necessarily in a rock context. When it comes to 5 string of course the range is expanded. Advantages of an acoustic mandolin in a folk/trad/bluegrass context are obvious.

Anybody mention Mike Kang yet?

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> Anybody mention Mike Kang yet?


Thank you!  I've been trying to remember his name since the start of this thread.

D

----------


## Verne Andru

Nash The Slash in the band FM. There's a pretty awesome example here:




(An unrelated guitar player later appropriated part of Nash's name and trademark top hat)

----------


## Verne Andru

FM live with Nash on what looks like a Mandobird

----------


## Marcus CA

When you have an hour or two, go to YouTube, type Sam Bush electric mandolin into the search box, sit back, relax, and enjoy the ride!

----------


## lowtone2

Old thread...but John Abercrombie experimented quite a bit with electric mandolin back in the 80s.

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## mandroid

When you ask,  why something was not mentioned, does that  become an endorsement?
Case in point :  " No Back to Back, Jethro Burns and Tiny Moore?"
  none the less It's a good one..

----------


## lowtone2

> When you ask,  why something was not mentioned, does that  become an endorsement?
> Case in point :  " No Back to Back, Jethro Burns and Tiny Moore?"
>   none the less It's a good one..


Yes, it is. I have that one only on vinyl, but I bet its on youtube. 

This one is, the complete album. Several cuts are electric.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...&feature=share

----------


## Don Stiernberg

The electric instrument on It Ain't Necessarily Square is guitar. Jethro was a great guitarist as well, in spite of his own assessment: "If I'd have spent as much time on the guitar as I did on the mandolin, I might have been pretty good.."

 best way to hear the Back to Back project is to get the 2 CD re-release on Acoustic Disc. The second CD is all the out takes. There's nothing wrong with any of them, Tiny and Jethro play different solos on all of them, so you get double doses of their genius

----------

Jim Bevan, 

lowtone2, 

Rick Jones

----------


## lowtone2

> The electric instrument on It Ain't Necessarily Square is guitar. Jethro was a great guitarist as well, in spite of his own assessment: "If I'd have spent as much time on the guitar as I did on the mandolin, I might have been pretty good.."
> 
>  best way to hear the Back to Back project is to get the 2 CD re-release on Acoustic Disc. The second CD is all the out takes. There's nothing wrong with any of them, Tiny and Jethro play different solos on all of them, so you get double doses of their genius



That should have been obvious, sorry. It’s a great collection nonetheless.

----------


## mrmando

I should give a shout out to an album I recently discovered: Paul Buskirk's HOT PICKIN' (1975). When I posted about it in April, the  entire album was on YouTube, but alas, that is no longer the case. 

It may be the first LP to feature an electric mandolin as a lead instrument throughout.

----------


## Bob Buckingham

Billy Flynn did a good blues album several years ago.



 I have a long out-of-print blues LP by Johnnie Young, "I Can't Keep My Foot From Jumping".

----------

Daniel Nestlerode, 

lowtone2, 

Ranald

----------


## DogHouseMando

Gonna revive this thread cause I love seeing and learning the variety of artists. Thanks for all who contributed to it!

Mike Kang of SCI was the first one I'd seen or heard at first. The second artist I'd really seen use the emando exclusively was Jamie Masefield with the Jazz Mandolin Project.

----------


## Don Stiernberg

Hey while we're digging into electric mando history....

  does anyone have the record Rick Hall (legendary Muscle Shoals producer) made where he plays Fender mando?

----------


## ahmandolin

I loved playing my 5 string electric on this track. The tune was recorded live and I  immediately went back and played a second solo with myself. I considered playing guitar but really liked the vibe of the two electric mandolins.




http://https://open.spotify.com/track/731jS2nacXjUpAL0daEbn7https://open.spotify.com/track/731jS2nacXjUpAL0daEbn7

----------


## ahmandolin

I play a 5 string on this track and you can compare the sonic differences between an electric guitar and electric mandolin.

Mike Sivilli of Dangermuffin is playing a Hammer semi hollow body guitar (I think) and we are riffing back and forth.

I ran the my mandolin through an old Fender Bassman and a Carr Rambler with a Line 6 Delay to create a stereo rig and Analogman modded Tube Screamer.

----------


## lowtone2

> Hey while we're digging into electric mando history....
> 
>   does anyone have the record Rick Hall (legendary Muscle Shoals producer) made where he plays Fender mando?


 Which record is that?

----------


## lowtone2

I see that Rick Hall has a mandolin credit on an Alabama album, When It All Goes South. Is that it? I am a big fan of Rick Hall and most everything that they made in that studio, but please don’t make me listen to an entire Alabama album.

----------


## pglasse

Not a whole album and it’s been posted before but go to about 3:37 on this YouTube clip and hear what I regard as the greatest electric mandolin solo in recorded history, by the legendary Johnny Gimble.

https://youtu.be/v8hbGG8o3_U

----------

Don Stiernberg

----------


## Bill McCall

> Not a whole album and it’s been posted before but go to about 3:37 on this YouTube clip and hear what I regard as the greatest electric mandolin solo in recorded history, by the legendary Johnny Gimble.
> 
> https://youtu.be/v8hbGG8o3_U


That is mighty tasty :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Don Stiernberg

Freedom Hills to Muscle Shoals  Rick Hall with Hugh Banks

       pictured with a cream colored mandocaster on the cover...fiddle tunes, gospel tunes, country, pop

                cool sounds, on "The Rose" it sounds like a choir of electric mandos played tremolo with some effect added backing up the clean melody

                           he had a great tremolo!

----------

lowtone2

----------


## Bill McCall

> Freedom Hills to Muscle Shoals  Rick Hall with Hugh Banks.....


Available on Amazon mp3

----------


## Don Stiernberg

don't miss Wayne Benson's badass break on "Modern Day Bonnie and Clyde"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZemCAFIyzJI&t=310s

----------

John Soper

----------


## ahmandolin

This is amazing. How have I never heard this? Thanks for the post.

----------


## lowtone2



----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

I enjoyed this.  

Daniel

----------

Bill McCall, 

cunparis, 

mandrian, 

Mark Seale, 

Rick Jones

----------


## ahmandolin

U. Srinivas is outstanding.

----------

Larry S Sherman

----------


## Jim Bevan

> I enjoyed this.


I like this key for this tune  it's the lowest (unless you have a 5-string) that you can play McCoy Tyner's left-hand accompaniment.

----------


## JeffD

I love this stuff. I especially love electric mandolin in the context of Western Swing. If I am not mistaken, there was an Asleep At the Wheel album that had a cut or two of Marty Stewart, playing an electric mandolin. 

From the perspective the general public, the mandolin itself is such a minority instrument, the electric mandolin is a genuine obscurity. I doubt if there are many followers of this stuff that aren't also players.   :Crying:   I would bet the most prominent electric mandolin player in the general public today is Michael Kang, and I would bet most if not all of his fans think he plays guitar.

It is difficult to find a context for electric mandolin that isn't electric guitar envy. But, that said, electric mandolin is so much fun to play.

----------


## Jim Bevan

I won't do the research right now (it's bedtime here in Dubai), but the music as the final credits roll in a western that stars Brad Pitt is definitely (to my ears, at least) a bone-dry Fender mandocaster.

I may have the wrong movie, maybe it was a way-too-long Billy the Kid thing  it's been a long day  :Smile:

----------


## WaxwellHaus

> I would bet the most prominent electric mandolin player in the general public today is Michael Kang, and I would bet most if not all of his fans think he plays guitar.


I experienced this very phenomenon last summer. A friend of mine who has seen the band live several times invited me over to watch an SCI/Keller Williams livestream and it took a couple minutes' convincing before he was willing to accept that Kang didn't play 'a tiny guitar'.

----------


## Mark Seale

> I enjoyed this.  
> 
> Daniel


I recorded that!  That whole show (and several of the same group) was fantastic.

----------

Daniel Nestlerode

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> I like this key for this tune – it's the lowest (unless you have a 5-string) that you can play McCoy Tyner's left-hand accompaniment.


Playing 5 string I am really enjoying the low end of the instrument. I've probably always been a natural mandola player, but one has to arrive at these things in stages I guess.

Bb is one of my new favourite chords.  It's so fat on my G5.  F major and G minor are two of my new favourite keys.
And I have noticed myself using ii chords more when writing.

Daniel

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Ricky Skaggs on 5 string emando with a Parsons-White bender:



And here:



...and now I want a bender.   :Smile: 

Daniel

----------


## farmer&adele

I would definitely check out Tiny Moore's playing on all the Billy Jack Wills recordings you can find.  Super swingin recordings with a great band!   
Here is a link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0de_KnLHQs

Lot's of great boogie, standard western swing, and just super simple melodic lines that swing like crazy with the band.

----------

lowtone2, 

mreidsma

----------


## Joel Glassman

Johnny Gimble plays an electric mandolin solo at 34:36 on Fiddle Sticks. The tune starts at 33:02.
Interesting to compare it to his solo on Rose City Chimes.

----------

Daniel Nestlerode

----------


## lowtone2

Niles Hokkanen is on this one, probably some others as well. Its a pretty dense recording but you can hear him. 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...4r_PVdFXPUbYuW

----------


## lowtone2

Does Johnny Gimble play some electric mandolin/mandola on the early Asleep at the Wheel records? 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4ByfT-RAtbM

----------


## lowtone2

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ih4_1FyVjaY

----------


## jefflester

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ih4_1FyVjaY


I don't believe that is what you meant to post. That is 3 hours of swamp sounds.

----------


## AMandolin

Who don’t love swamp sounds?

----------

lowtone2

----------


## Woyvel

Check out Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers "Melinda" where Mike Campbell plays an electric Rickenbacker (may not be a real Ric) with a whammy bar with some delay effects.

----------


## mrmando

> Check out Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers "Melinda" where Mike Campbell plays an electric Rickenbacker (may not be a real Ric) with a whammy bar with some delay effects.


Definitely not a Rickenbacker.
http://www.emando.com/players/Campbell.htm

----------


## lowtone2

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mB2SuigXUks

----------

Don Stiernberg

----------


## David Lewis

> When you ask,  why something was not mentioned, does that  become an endorsement?
> Case in point :  " No Back to Back, Jethro Burns and Tiny Moore?"
>   none the less It's a good one..



It's a hearty and full endorsement.

I interviewed Don Stiernberg (another great electric mandolinist) a couple of months back, and my feelings (and his, of course0 about the album are in here...


https://www.toppermost.co.uk/jethro-burns/

----------

lowtone2

----------


## lowtone2



----------

Daniel Nestlerode, 

John Soper, 

Jonathan Raphael, 

mreidsma, 

Woyvel

----------


## lowtone2



----------


## Jonathan Raphael

Anyone here familiar with Armandinho Macedo?

----------

lowtone2

----------


## Marcus CA

That was great!  Very rich playing and arrangement!  He reminds me of 1985 Eddie Van Halen's guitar style and Mark Knopfler's fashion style, all done in Brazilian style.

----------

Jonathan Raphael

----------


## journeybear

I'll just post this for now, posted by Marcus CA on another thread, while I go in search of more. Sierra Hull takes quite a nice ride on this in the last minute. And the opening figure is really nice, too. This is a side of her music with which I was unfamiliar.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## lowtone2

This is an unusual and effective mandocaster application I think.

----------

Denman John, 

journeybear, 

Woyvel

----------


## lowtone2

New Isaac video. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eUdSBiQd0f0

----------


## MrMoe

John Kruth, The Cherry Electric.     Somewhat avant garde, venturing toward punk rock. Also rather obscure. One of his songs is about meeting Bill Monroe in the parking lot of a Country Kitchen. John was playing his mandolin. Mr. Monroe advised him to "get some new strings and a harder pick, keep on playing that old tater bug and tell them that Big Mon sent you"  

https://www.allmusic.com/album/cherr...00080594#no-js

----------

jparis51, 

lowtone2

----------


## lowtone2

No mando, but speaking of EC, you know he was influenced by the rockabilly players too. Like Carl Perkins. I would like to hear somebody play some of that on mandocaster.

----------


## journeybear

Good stuff! There's also this from several years later, with George as well. OMG, the talent on the stage - Ringo just playing tambourine!  :Disbelief:  BTW, the rhythm section is from The Stray Cats. Brian Setzer was elsewhere. Would have liked to hear him with this crowd.

----------


## journeybear

I'm not sure I'd say these are among my favorite electric mandolin artists, but I believe they are worthy of consideration for having used it before just about anyone else - in rock, anyway. 

I've mentioned them before - Shocking Blue had a lot more going on than their one worldwide monster hit, "Venus." They were pretty big in Europe, and the nabobs of their native Netherlands. They were early roots-rockers, and also innovative in their instrumentation. They incorporated sitar into their sound better than most, and also included mandolin on 14 songs, by my count. (A bit of banjo here and there, too - nobody's perfect.  :Wink:  ) I had a list, but lost it, so I've spent some time recreating it for you. These aren't all rockers, and some feature it just as a rhythm instrument. Even so, when they used it, they incorporated it into the sound for that song, so it wasn't just a novelty item. To my mind, they're important historically for being among the first bands to explore the possibilities of rock mandolin.

Their mandolin history begins with their third album, "Scorpio's Dance," on the title track( not the excerpt with similar name that's the lead track). It's more fully integrated on their fourth album, "3rd Album." (They don't count their first album, which didn't have their female singer, Mariska Veres, considering the original lineup to be a different band.) "Velvet Heaven" has a very nice lead, though it's acoustic. It's also the most traditional-sounding use; it got wilder. "Inkpot features it twice, including on a rollicking version of "Jambalaya." Their next album, "Attila," is the one to have if this is what floats your boat, as there is mandolin on five songs. The next album, "Dream On Dreamer," has it on two tracks, then they're done. The following album, "Good Times," was their last. Robbie van Leeuwen, lead guitarist/mandolinist/sitarist/chief writer had gotten pretty well burnt out. Also, their star was fading, it seems, and they were sort of reeling in their innovation in order to stay afloat. The used synthesizer one one track, another track was an attempt to "go disco," but they seemed a bit, I dunno, ordinary with their sound. They could have been any band, rather than the unique, innovative one they had been for years.

I've included the chrono list at the bottom, with url's. Three songs I'm not 100% sure have mandolin, as they did a lot of tweaking in the studio, but I think they do. I've embedded a few clips of the more fully realized songs. Sorry, no footage. There are lots of those, though most of them are lip-sync and not live.














*Scorpio's Dance*
Scorpio's Dance
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iEHs_ADS5c
*3rd Album*
Velvet Heaven 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q3HBfSdYfI
I Saw Your Face
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EH8hf1h_ovc
*Inkpot*
Navajo Tears - rhythm only
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-UnDhnZDB4
Jambalaya
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QhTkhrdISg
*Attila*
Never Release The One You Love ? lead @ 1:50
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtVcFXaMvKA
Rock In The Sea
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26EdgArV9HI
Will The Circle Be Unbroken
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIJIT3TjzSE
Early In The Morning ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ndj8pRcNVVQ
I Built My World Around You
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QREvBdg4fDg
*Dream On Dreamer*
A Little Bit Of Heaven ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL3dVIaVKxo
Wild Rose
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12DK7GmRVFo

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Wrecking Ball by Emmylou Harris.

Legendary production by Daniel Lanois, with quite a lot of what I understand to be some kind of electric mandolin played by Daniel.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrecki..._Harris_album)

----------


## mandocrucian

Favorite: *Richard Thompson.*  On an _electric 4- or 5-string_ he sounds like he's playing guitar an octave higher, double bends, chicken picking, RT vibrato and all. Not much on LPs and CDs of him playing mandocaster. But then again Thompson was, by far, my favorite electric guitar player throughout the 1970s-mid 1980s.

Face it, an electric solidbody single strung _"mando"_ is nothing more than a short-scale electric guitar in an alternate tuning.  Or you can just call it an _electric tenor guitar._  On the latter count, you may as well put someone like *Tiny Grimes* at the top of the list of players.

When bluesman *Albert "the Iceman" Collins* capos his Telecaster at the 7th or 9th fret, for my money, he's playing an _"electric mandolin"_. Besides, he didn't use standard guitar tuning anyway, but something like an open Dm (in reference to no capo) chord tuning.

Jazz guitarist *John Abercrombie* played an electric 4-string on various albums on ECM (_Gateway, Gateway 2_, etc) but he just tuned it the to top for strings of a guitar an octave higher.

There was a guy I met in Maine some 20 years ago who impressed me. *Ben Trout.*  He gave me a copy of his electric mando CD called _"Metalgrass"_  If memory serves, I think he said one of his major influences was Jeff Beck.  He's probably put the mando(s) down and works as a guitarist. (a wise musical and economic choice, if so.) Don't think he is still in Maine anymore.
https://www.emando.com/players/Trout.htm

Besides guys like Nash The Slash, Ben Mink, Ray Jackson, Eric Bazilian (Hooters), Leif Sorbye, and the Western Swing contingent (Gimble, Tiny, Danny Levin, Glasse...) there were some obscure guys like Dennis Pash (The Leopards).

Just listen to your favorite players (of whatever instrument).  Get their stuff into you head, learn standard notation and buy some _"off the record"_ transcription books of their playing. Get a Strat of SG, or go with some hybrid.

Niles H

----------

lowtone2

----------


## journeybear

Honestly, I can't tell if this is electric or acoustic - the tone is pretty ratty. But it's a great showcase for the mandolin.  :Mandosmiley:  This is the B-side of his hit "Guitar Boogie." Back in Ye Olden Times, when I was in a jug band, fearless leader insisted I learn this as a spotlight feature for me. He lent me his single, and I put a lot of time and effort into learning it. I may have gotten more than 90% of it - there is a *lot* of stuff going on here. I mean, there are probably upwards of a hundred little riffs all thrown together. I might have to revisit it. One of these days ...  :Whistling:

----------


## lowtone2

Billy plays a Gibson EM, so I suppose this qualifies.

----------


## lowtone2

> Favorite: *Richard Thompson.*  On an _electric 4- or 5-string_ he sounds like he's playing guitar an octave higher, double bends, chicken picking, RT vibrato and all. Not much on LPs and CDs of him playing mandocaster. But then again Thompson was, by far, my favorite electric guitar player throughout the 1970s-mid 1980s.
> 
> Face it, an electric solidbody single strung _"mando"_ is nothing more than a short-scale electric guitar in an alternate tuning.  Or you can just call it an _electric tenor guitar._  On the latter count, you may as well put someone like *Tiny Grimes* at the top of the list of players.
> 
> When bluesman *Albert "the Iceman" Collins* capos his Telecaster at the 7th or 9th fret, for my money, he's playing an _"electric mandolin"_. Besides, he didn't use standard guitar tuning anyway, but something like an open Dm (in reference to no capo) chord tuning.
> 
> Jazz guitarist *John Abercrombie* played an electric 4-string on various albums on ECM (_Gateway, Gateway 2_, etc) but he just tuned it the to top for strings of a guitar an octave higher.
> 
> There was a guy I met in Maine some 20 years ago who impressed me. *Ben Trout.*  He gave me a copy of his electric mando CD called _"Metalgrass"_  If memory serves, I think he said one of his major influences was Jeff Beck.  He's probably put the mando(s) down and works as a guitarist. (a wise musical and economic choice, if so.) Don't think he is still in Maine anymore.
> ...



Ben Trout works as a drummer now.

----------


## lowtone2

Isaac is not kidding.

----------


## Woyvel

I'm surprised Andrew Hendryx hasn't been mentioned.  "Widening Circles" released in 2020, has a few pieces that are undoubtedly electric mandolin, not amplified acoustic, not a tiny guitar.  Excellent stuff.

----------


## TonyEarth

Sam bush kills it in laps in seven:

----------


## Ranald

I don't think Eva Scow has come up. Her Godin A8 is, according to those in the know, an acoustic mandolin with a pre-amp, but what the heck -- you can plug it into an amp.

If the links don't work, search YouTube for Eva Scow/ After You've Gone".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl6o...hannel=EvaScow

----------


## Brian560

https://pierogalloproject.com/js_videos/zafara/

I will add Piero Gallo to this list.

https://pierogalloproject.com/js_alb...-mediterraneo/

----------

